# Lease????????????



## runandgun (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello! 
I am looking for a hunting lease within an hour drive of Moody AFB, GA. My main interest is still hunting deer, but also like squirrel, turkey, and hogs. Will pay up front, and will also help with work around lease if need be. Thanks in advance for your help.
JD


----------



## dusty (Feb 7, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## b rad (Feb 7, 2012)

*Allan*

Is your name Allan


----------



## runandgun (Feb 17, 2012)

Brianduffey said:


> Is your name Allan



Nope-J.D.


----------

